# Question for Linda



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

Hi Linda,







Back in May I started dating a guy who also has, you guessed it, IBS-D. Long story short, he's trying Caltrate in the pink box. He started out taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night. Still diarrhea. He added a pill midday - still D. At this point he's having success but I'm concerned about how much he's taking - 3 in the morning, 3 in the afternoon, 3 in the evening.Can he take too much?Jen


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

I should mention that he's 6'3", medium build.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Congrats on the man but I do think he is taking too much. Your body can only process about 500 mg at once so taking more is of not help. What else can you tell me about him. Any other meds that he may be on. He may just have to take the calcium 3 full tabs one at each meal and maybe some imodium until it kicks in. Most men also I have found are not faithful to the med schedule and may foget to take it if they feel okay. Does he have a worst time of day.Linda


----------

